# snaps at the safari



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 5, 2005)

Daisy took the first one., the 2nd I like as it was so funny, and the cultural diversity of our country is so obvious here!

here is the link to this great place to visit...http://www.lionsafari.com/index2.asp

1






2





thanks for looking!


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 5, 2005)

wow Daisy, you need to start posting under your own name...nice shot.

Raymond, hope the guy turned out ok


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 5, 2005)

yes she should be posting jon, i am teaching her editing, and resizing here, photobucket, etc.. she is picking it up well, and I hope she will be posting threads soon.. She's a bit shy, but very interested in photography, and TPF.


----------



## Andrea K (Aug 5, 2005)

nice shots, we have a safari at my work that im excited to visit to try to get some pics before the end of the season!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 5, 2005)

cool Andrea, hope you post a bunch!


----------



## STILLALIVE (Aug 5, 2005)

how old is Daisy?


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 5, 2005)

STILLALIVE said:
			
		

> how old is Daisy?



22 years old., and she is loving photography!


----------



## aprilraven (Aug 6, 2005)

ok...two things... one...in the seocnd shot..the chick..walking by a guy dangling in an elephants mouth...she never stops her stride...so i gotta ask... does she see that alot, and it just doesnt interest her? or is the water in her hands that dang important????  two hundred and twelve people are watching..and she just keeps on walking....k.... maybe it is just me....dont get it...

second:  oh my gosh... way to go daisy on the pic...and i got a name for you..
(totally off the top of my head, but it hit me...)  pic-a-daisy...pick a daisy..or a pic from daisy...get it... two uses.... picadaisy...

i know.. i know... jon is gonna bann me if i dont watch it... he just knows i am drinking and photoformum-ing... (say that fast three times....)  
just a thought... i kinda dig the name...pic-a-daisy...ok, i'm crawling back in my coffin..


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 6, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> ok...two things... one...in the seocnd shot..the chick..walking by a guy dangling in an elephants mouth...she never stops her stride...so i gotta ask... does she see that alot, and it just doesnt interest her? or is the water in her hands that dang important????  two hundred and twelve people are watching..and she just keeps on walking....k.... maybe it is just me....dont get it...
> 
> second:  oh my gosh... way to go daisy on the pic...and i got a name for you..
> (totally off the top of my head, but it hit me...)  pic-a-daisy...pick a daisy..or a pic from daisy...get it... two uses.... picadaisy...
> ...



LMAO!!

Daisy has a nick for TPF already!! but thanks for the thought!


----------



## vonDrehle (Aug 6, 2005)

Did you notice you got 7 people using there Cameras or Video Cameras in the second one.  Good Shots.


----------



## Mansi (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice pic daisy! post some more  The first is beautifully exposed! very neat
very cool capture int eh second   nice work!


----------



## dalebe (Aug 7, 2005)

very nice daisy, well done.


----------



## photo gal (Aug 8, 2005)

Good work there daisy!  Raymond I love that capture of the man in the trunk!  Looks like you both had a lot of fun!  : )


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 13, 2005)

Daisy says Thanks Everyone!!


----------

